# My girlfriend broke up with me....



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I had given up alcohol but I started drinking again.


Should I be ashammed? I am 28. She was my first gf and broke up with me. Now I am all alone drinking. All I have is booze. I started drinking at 9 am today and plan to drink till the night.

I live alone at home and there is nobody to stop me from drinking. I also have money.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry man. My wife left me two weeks ago. I went on a bit of a spree. Try not to beat yourself up too much.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did she break up with you because you started drinking again and, if so, why did you start again? 

Or did you start drinking again because she broke up with you?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

atsizat said:


> I live alone at home and there is nobody to stop me from drinking. I also have money.


Your girlfriend leaving is a wake up call. If you have money and health insurance, go get some help for your alcohol problem. Maybe she will come back, but do it for yourself.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I had given up alcohol but I started drinking again.
> 
> Should I be ashammed? I am 28. She was my first gf and broke up with me. Now I am all alone drinking. All I have is booze. I started drinking at 9 am today and plan to drink till the night.
> 
> I live alone at home and there is nobody to stop me from drinking. I also have money.


There is so much more to life than this. Please get some help. Thinking of you.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

atsizat said:


> I had given up alcohol but I started drinking again.


Alcohol is never a good substitute for a girlfriend. After your bender (and I do hope this is a temporary thing) just go out and find another girl. I hear that over half the population is of that particular gender, so there must be someone who will cope with you. I know from personal experience that immoderate alcohol use can damage you socially. Best wishes!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I lost my mum last year and went through a DEEP psychological crisis, even thinking about taking my own life and refusing to live in a world that took her from me and my sister. I feel very alone in a big house, now even bigger, emptier. I had lots of boose in the house and could have resorted to drinking any time. But I didnt sip one glass for months, only when I had company, very rare, once in a month or two. I dont feel the need for alcohol. I work out and take care of the house, doing laundry, dishes, u must find something that decreases the amount of free time u have because like they say ''the devil will find work for idle hands to do!''. In the same time as my mum left me, my best female friend, my ex gf, who lives in Poland, who also lost her father to cancer last year, without a visible reason, started to be selfish and cynical and to avoid me. U would think we would have so much topics in commkon even more than before but no, something is happening under surface and she doesnt want to tell me what. That really hurt me but I ''suck it up'' and move forward.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Flamme said:


> I lost my mum last year and went through a DEEP psychological crisis, even thinking about taking my own life and refusing to live in a world that took her from me and my sister. I feel very alone in a big house, now even bigger, emptier. I had lots of boose in the house and could have resorted to drinking any time. But I didnt sip one glass for months, only when I had company, very rare, once in a month or two. I dont feel the need for alcohol. I work out and take care of the house, doing laundry, dishes, u must find something that decreases the amount of free time u have because like they say ''the devil will find work for idle hands to do!''. In the same time as my mum left me, my best female friend, my ex gf, who lives in Poland, who also lost her father to cancer last year, without a visible reason, started to be selfish and cynical and to avoid me. U would think we would have so much topics in commkon even more than before but no, something is happening under surface and she doesnt want to tell me what. That really hurt me but I ''suck it up'' and move forward.


Sorry to hear of this bad situation you are in. A lot of factors and I don't propose to have answers, but big house, maybe time to downsize, though I understand a lot of memories there one does not want to let go of. Ex GF maybe found a new beau and so is letting go of post-relationship friendship. Need to find some new friends but bad time with corona around cant really go out looking for new friends or even move to a new place very easily.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Flamme said:


> I lost my mum last year and went through a DEEP psychological crisis, even thinking about taking my own life and refusing to live in a world that took her from me and my sister. I feel very alone in a big house, now even bigger, emptier. I had lots of boose in the house and could have resorted to drinking any time. But I didnt sip one glass for months, only when I had company, very rare, once in a month or two. I dont feel the need for alcohol. I work out and take care of the house, doing laundry, dishes, u must find something that decreases the amount of free time u have because like they say ''the devil will find work for idle hands to do!''. In the same time as my mum left me, my best female friend, my ex gf, who lives in Poland, who also lost her father to cancer last year, without a visible reason, started to be selfish and cynical and to avoid me. U would think we would have so much topics in commkon even more than before but no, something is happening under surface and she doesnt want to tell me what. That really hurt me but I ''suck it up'' and move forward.


I think you're doing very well. Moving forward can be hard, but it's necessary and doesn't mean that one is forgetting a lost love. Your mum will be with you always.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

SixFootScowl said:


> Sorry to hear of this bad situation you are in. A lot of factors and I don't propose to have answers, but big house, maybe time to downsize, though I understand a lot of memories there one does not want to let go of. Ex *GF maybe found a new beau and so is letting go of post-relationship friendship*. Need to find some new friends but bad time with corona around cant really go out looking for new friends or even move to a new place very easily.


Probably. ''Far from sight, far from heart''. But we were really gr8 friends and even after our break up, we used to skype like 5 or more houres, talking about most intimate things...I really like her insight of life and I know she enjoyed our convos very much before...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Flamme said:


> Probably. ''Far from sight, far from heart''. But we were really gr8 friends and even after our break up, we used to skype like 5 or more houres, talking about most intimate things...I really like her insight of life and I know she enjoyed our convos very much before...


My daughter had a reverse situation with a guy who she met as school and then kept in touch with for several years. THey would have deep discussions and give advice for difficult situations. All this from long distance. When she let on that she was interested in more than friendship, he quickly disappeared from her life.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

She is an odd and reserved person in general but I liked some of her perx...From my experience it is very strange that you stop talking to someone you had laughs with, not just serious topix...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

atsizat said:


> . . . I live alone at home and there is nobody to stop me from drinking. I also have money.


You have to seek help within yourself. Boozing up will not solve anything towards getting on with your life and making new friends along the way.

You are only 28 ... there are going to be lots of ups and downs in your life going forward. Be positive - you are worth it!!

Keep going forward, one step at a time and don't look back to the past. I've been married/divorced 3 times in my life. Each time I got up and went forward and decided not to mope about thinking what went wrong.

Maintaining any relationship is a full time job and can never be taken for granted. My present wife (whom I met 16 years ago and married) is the best thing in my life, and neither of us take our relationship for granted; we both work at it and it's wonderful.

Don't give up on yourself. Keep going forward, one baby step at a time.

Kh


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel like Im 2 trustworthy and naive like when I was a child, nothing changed really. I always try to see good sides of people and get burned because of that. Some ppl no matter how much they mean or meant 4 u in 1 time of your life you need 2 let go, 2 survive.


----------

